# My first attempt



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, so while this is my official first post, I have lurked for the past several years under my hubby's handle, NickG. Up until this year I have participated in our haunt as mainly the financial supervisor. (i.e. I give him the budget.)
So this year with few exceptions (my painting skills) I have decided to give prop making a try. (Very small prop making)

So, Intrigued by My Ghoul Friday's Peek-A-Book plant, I opted for my version of it. I cheated in a few places because of my little experience with paper mache' And not really sure what I was getting into...
I used ivy leaves for my base and such....but here is my final first prop in all it's glory.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! That's great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks pretty good - in person even.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Hey! That's great!


Thank you--I's not nearlly as fantastic as yours, but I gave it my best shot!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

NickG said:


> looks pretty good - in person even.


You're talking about the prop, right Nick? LOL. JK.

I like the washed look on the eyes and leaves. I bet it'll look great with the rest of your stuff. Where are you going to use it?


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> You're talking about the prop, right Nick? LOL. JK.
> 
> I like the washed look on the eyes and leaves. I bet it'll look great with the rest of your stuff. Where are you going to use it?


Wherever Nick see fits I imagine...most like in the witch section...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I think that is great! Especially for a first attempt. Very cool!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You can never cheat when making a prop. It doesn't matter if it is your first or not, you did a great job!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

You'd never know that was a first attempt... wow!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooooo----GREAT JOB!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

nice work, the eyes looks great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well done kellieG..
great job for your first time
you are no longer a virgin and on your way to being a post whore LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You did an awesome job. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think you're a bystander anymore... great job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good lookin' Eye-vy


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that cool kellieG--hey nick now that she's makin props ,does that mean the budget doubles.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work KellieG...Look out NickG, she just might give you a run for your prop budget.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

pyro said:


> wow that cool kellieG--hey nick now that she's makin props ,does that mean the budget doubles.....


He has a pretty nice budget most years...this is the first time I really have to be a stickler....but hey, I do try to adjust the budget depending on ho wmuch he pleads.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow - thats really wicked cool.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Nick, I don't know if you realize it or not, but YOUR budget just got smaller. On an up note, Kellie you have a brand new budget of your very own. LOL.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Awww, its super! I am also working on something in a pot! Its still early days on that one though. Wil post in a few weeks. I love yours!


----------

